# dmcr on vista?



## andretzar (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi i was trying to play cossacks on this computer, it has vista though.
It keeps telling me that dmcr stopped working and as I recall it did the same thing for me on xp a few years back.
I do not remember how I fixed it then, do yuo have any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

try changing the video directory to video1 and see if that helps


----------



## smokejj95 (Apr 14, 2009)

hi i have vista also and i am trying to play cossacks back to war and everytime i press icon its says dmcr has stopped working but on my other cossack the art of war it works fine i done understand and i want to play back to war because noone plays art of war anymore please help me


----------



## andretzar (Apr 11, 2009)

I think I read that on another forum and tried it but it didnt seem to work, I am playing cossacks european wars if that helps.
maybe I changed the name of the wrong one, where should the file that I should change the name on be?
thanks again


----------

